# Kauf von frischen Aal



## uba56 (15. November 2005)

Hallo Boardies, brauche dringend eure Hilfe|kopfkrat 
Suche eine Fischfarm wo ich frischen Aal kaufen kann ,die Fischfarm wo ich sonst meine Ware herbekommen habe ,gibt es leider nicht mehr.:c  Schickt mir bitte Adressen wo ich Aal herbekommen kann.Schon mal Danke im voraus für alle eure Informationen.:k 



Mfg.


uba56


----------



## angelndes_sofa (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kauf von frischen Aal*

setz dich an teich und angele sie dir selber :m


----------



## uba56 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kauf von frischen Aal*

Danke für diese klasse Auskunft,|bla: könnte auch in ein Fischladen gehen aber das suche ich nicht.Also wenn du ein Tipp hast schreibe bitte.
Mfg.

uba56


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kauf von frischen Aal*

Meinst Du mit frischem Aal noch lebend??? Oder einfach nur noch nicht weiterverarbeitet?

Gruß
Fischanfänger


----------



## tim_carp (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kauf von frischen Aal*

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wo Gronau ist, aber frische Aale kriegst du bei der "Aalräucherei Goslar" in Steinhude. Die verkaufen auch rohen Fisch, ich weiß allerdings nicht, ab welcher Menge. Wir kriegen da immer unsere Forellen weg.


----------



## sunny (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kauf von frischen Aal*

Kennst du jemanden, der Aal verkauft, der nicht frisch ist? Dann würde ich den anzeigen .

Oder suchst du lebende Aale, um sie in deinem Teich auszusetzen? Klär uns auf.


----------



## uba56 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kauf von frischen Aal*

Suche ausgenommene Aale zum Räuchern ,die eventuell auch verschickt werden.Gronau liegt an der Holländischen Grenze.

Mfg.

uba56|wavey:


----------



## Lotte (16. November 2005)

*AW: Kauf von frischen Aal*

moin-moin,

du kannst dich ja mal bei der Aalräucherei Bruns in Bad Zwischenahn informieren!!! die menge sollte dann aber auch schon dementsprechend sein!!! ich glaube nicht, daß du dort frisch geschlachtete (oder eventuell gezalzene) aale bekommst, wenn du nur 2kg bestellen willst!!!


----------



## uba56 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Kauf von frischen Aal*

Danke ,für eure Tipps.#h 
Mfg.

uba56


----------

